# BCY X Compared to Brownell Fury



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

do you buy strings solely on how they look? what looked better??? lemme guess it was "shiny" ???

I dont get why people get so into how shiny a string looks up close or in a picture....you dont look at your bowstrings while your shooting, and if your 10ft away from a bow you cant see anything anyways.... 

theres really no comparison on the 2 materials.... X is a blended material with SK90 dyneema and Vectran. similar makeup to 452x just different percentages. 

Fury is some unknown overseas secret HMPE material...they never tell you what they use....but smaller strand and similar to their past few materials, they say its newer materials but no one really knows....

X is used on some factory strings, and by winnerschoice for 2 years now. almost every manufacturer (if not all) use bcy products (some still using 452x) , Fury has been out a while and shown to manufacturers and they still dont have one bow that comes with it even with all the new bows out today...that in itself says alot to me...


----------



## jnmc12 (Feb 5, 2013)

Fury has only been out about a year now but here's a link to another thread about it

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2118201


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

If you can't tell, dwagoner has a hard on for Brownell and their products. You'll never see him say anything good about one of their products. I think they kicked his dog once :tongue:

I really like Fury. I have it on both my main bows now and both are performing flawlessly. I mark my cams and so far, after 2 and 3 months on the bows neither have budged off the marks. Peeps are solid too. The small strand diameter of Fury is nice and makes super clean looking strings. If you use the tag end method to finish the loops, they come out very nice. The bundle is very round and the feel is very smooth. They don't have the color selection that BCY does but it's a great material.

X is also good. I've not used a bad BCY product. They do seem to have more wax on their colors than BCY but that's not a big deal if you dewax the bundle enough. You're correct that the BCY materials don't make quite as nice and polished strings but the can look good and they will perform very well if the maker does their job. 

Either way, you can't really go wrong.


----------



## Nubster (Oct 22, 2013)

dwagoner said:


> do you buy strings solely on how they look? what looked better??? lemme guess it was "shiny" ???
> 
> I dont get why people get so into how shiny a string looks up close or in a picture....you dont look at your bowstrings while your shooting, and if your 10ft away from a bow you cant see anything anyways....
> 
> ...


Factory/stock also often means it was the cheapest regardless of quality.


----------



## jmann28 (Nov 22, 2010)

dwagoner said:


> do you buy strings solely on how they look? what looked better??? lemme guess it was "shiny" ???
> 
> I dont get why people get so into how shiny a string looks up close or in a picture....you dont look at your bowstrings while your shooting, and if your 10ft away from a bow you cant see anything anyways....
> 
> ...


Dennis, if fury was the only material left on earth, would you use it? Lol


----------



## bowtecher82nd (Feb 19, 2008)

I thought this place was for Archers Helping Archers, But there always seems to be Smart Asses out there that has something to say.......


----------



## stork64 (Sep 11, 2010)

There was a large, contentious thread on this earlier this year. Some builders said Fury was junk and were getting rid of it. Others said it was better but it just takes longer to stretch to build right and implied the folks interested in quick builds to make the most money were just not putting in the time and effort.


----------



## bowtecher82nd (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks, Stork64


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

dwagoner said:


> do you buy strings solely on how they look? what looked better??? lemme guess it was "shiny" ???


Thanks, that was pretty funny


----------



## Twisted X Bowstrings (Mar 23, 2013)

They are both great materials! I haven't had problems out of either one. The Fury will make a better looking string in most cases but you are limited to colors.


----------



## Hutch77 (Mar 5, 2013)

I think the builder comes into play more so than the actual material. A good string builder will turn you out great threads in either material, and they both are excellent string materials. I have used strings for my bow in both Bcy X and Brownell Fury. I have run them both, they both are quality. But if I had to pick one it would be Brownell Fury. My last custom set of strings I had made from (Tony219er) out of Fury are the best strings I have ever shot. Rock solid, no creep, no twist, no fade, no fuzz and virtually very little wear on the strings so far. Bcy X is also very good material, pick a good builder and don't look back with either of the two materials your debating. Here is a list of a few very well regarded string builders on the site, some build with Brownell and some Bcy X. Hope this helps.

Tony219er
Ray Knight
JBK
Breathn (johns Custom) builds great strings.
60x


----------



## marpy (Aug 7, 2006)

Bc custom bow strings


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Both are great materials. BCY-X is SK90 dyneema with 17% vectran. fury is SK90 dyneema with no vectran. I've not seen any difference in wear, creep or stretch for the most part and Fury will stretch less than X on the stretchers and makes more speed + it does look better there is not much question there. The biggest drawback to Fury is the price is higher. That's the builder's worry though. A good builder can make you a great string out of 452X, X, Fury, Rhino, Xcel and all will perform about the same. Modern materials are all really good. If properly built there is very little difference. Shot feel is another story. Vectran can creep but has no "bounce" to it like dyneema does. Its much stiffer. So it effects elongation at the shot making a harder shot feel. If you shoot 452X, Xcel or X then swap to Rhino you will have a very soft and quite shot feel. fury is a very stiff dyneema and shot feel is slightly softer than X but still very firm and solid. Ts small diameter makes it possible to adjust thickness to exactly fit each bow And its light weight is good for a few FPS in many cases. To sum it up.... Ask your builder which material they suggest for your bow. Let them pick what they feel will work best for your bow. All modern materials are solid.


----------

